# Can i disable interior "Console Light"? (I hate it).. 2015 Rogue



## Glockjock (Mar 23, 2018)

The interior "Console Light" comes on whenever the parking lights or headlights are illuminated?.. But I hate the "Console Light" and find it to be very distracting.. Can I disable it??


----------



## R1ch (Feb 28, 2016)

Glockjock said:


> The interior "Console Light" comes on whenever the parking lights or headlights are illuminated?.. But I hate the "Console Light" and find it to be very distracting.. Can I disable it??


No way to disable it other than getting a small piece of opaque tape to cover it. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

